# LOW OIL PRESSURE AUDI TT 2008 (2.0 LITERS)



## Lanky18 (Feb 3, 2021)

MY CAR IS SHOWING THE BEEP BEEP BEEP RED LIGHT OIL LOW PRESSURE, BUT I DON'T HAVE ANY ISSUE WITH PERFORMANCE. 

PROBLEM HAPPEN ONCE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING FOR A WHILE AND I MAKE A STOP, THEN WHEN I GET TO THE FREEWAY AND GET I ABOVE 60 MPH THE LIGHT DISSAPEAR. 

I HAVE BEEN READING THAT MAYBE CAN BE THE OIL PRESSURE SENSOR BUT I CANNOT FIND WHERE IS THIS LOCATED. 

ANY IDEA OF WHAT MY PROBLEM IS OR WHERE CAN I FIND THE OIL PRESSURE SENSOR. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------

